# Swype Beta 3 dictionary is imploding



## gancho

I have updated my Swype to the new beta and works well until all of a sudden the dictionary implodes and it doesn't recognize any words any more. I have to type in every word and it asks if I want to add it to the library. Reboot didn't fix it either time, had to uninstall and reinstall.

I am running the latest Asgard Rom so I am not sure if that has anything to do with it. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## s15274n

I had a ton of issues with the new beta on Asgard... even after deleting all component of the old (system/app) swype and libraries I was not even able to install the new beta. I even wrote a guide for this.. but on Asgard, just could not get it.


----------



## gancho

Sounds like I came out all right then. It is working now so will let it go until it implodes again, hopefully I have better luck this time.

Not sure what method you used but I used TB to unistall the Swype app, not the installer, and then updated the installer and installed. Had problems even installing it prior to deleting with TB.


----------



## s15274n

I did everything under the moon. Decided to give up before throwing my phone. I had NO trace of swype on my phone, rebooted, downloaded the installer.. it would install, but you could not open it, and was not in the app drawer. I'll try again when I'm not afraid I'll break my phone, ha.


----------



## Annex

I don't use the Beta versions, I install Swype 3.6.84.26668 and it always works perfect.
download it and install or pull it from a rom and push to the phone (system/app folder)


----------



## pdh

gancho said:


> I have updated my Swype to the new beta and works well until all of a sudden the dictionary implodes and it doesn't recognize any words any more. I have to type in every word and it asks if I want to add it to the library.


In the Swype options make sure you didn't somehow switch the keyboard to "Spanish". If you do, you'll get this exact problem..


----------

